# Trivia 7/17



## luckytrim (Jul 17, 2019)

trivia 7/17
DID YOU KNOW...
It is estimated that about 100 billion people have died since  Homo sapiens
appeared over 200,000 years ago...
That would mean that 13 % of all the modern humans who ever  lived are alive
today .

1. What are the names of Elizabeth II's children in order of  birth?
(Hint; There are four)
2. Which one of these actors did NOT die in the  1960s?
  a. - Clark Gable
  b. - John Wayne
  c. - Spencer Tracy
  d. - Gary Cooper
3. Which of the following items could be a  'stele'?
  a. - A cloth diaper
  b. - A stone tablet
  c. - A wooden table
  d. - A heavy chair
4. What is the capital of Saudi Arabia?
5. In the English language as used in sending text messages,  what is TMI an 
abbreviation of ?
6. A 'praline' is a sweet mixture that must contain .... what  primary 
ingredient ?
7. What is a male rabbit called?
8. I'm betting that you don't remember the first name of Lt.  Cmdr. McHale, 
of 'McHale's Navy'...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
After the invention of the modern pencil, it took another 85  years before
somebody invented the modern eraser.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Charles, Anne, Andrew, Edward
2. - b
3. - b
4. Riyadh
5. Too Much information
6. Nuts
7. a Buck
8. Quinton

CRAP !!
The modern pencil was invented in 1795 by Nicholas-Jacques  Conte, a
scientist serving in the army of Napoleon Bonaparte. The magic  material that
was so appropriate for the purpose was the form of pure carbon  that we call
graphite.
The modern rubber eraser was actually 'discovered' 44 years  later.

It was in 1770 that we found out that a natural rubber made  from plants can
be used as an eraser. That year, Edward Nairne, an English  engineer, picked
up a piece of rubber instead of breadcrumbs and discovered  that rubber can
erase pencil markings. He started selling rubber (until then  known as “gum
elastic” or “caoutchouc”). Name rubber came from “rubbing” and  it was given
to the object somewhere between 1770 and 1778. But this kind  of eraser didn’t
work too well: it crumbled when used and in time perished, it  was too
sensitive to weather conditions and, it smelled  bad.

Solution to that problem came in 1839 when inventor Charles  Goodyear
invented the method of curing the rubber - vulcanization. This  process made
rubber more durable and allowed for the eraser to become a  household item.
Hymen Lipman patented an attaching of an eraser to the end of  a pencil, but
he later lost the license


----------

